# Cairns Tropical Zoo to Close



## Stuart (Oct 20, 2015)

I am still trying to ascertain the validity of this story as its only on the ABC Far North News Facebook page however if it is true, its a sad day for Cairns and Queensland...........

Soundcloud link - https://soundcloud.com/abcfarnorth/peter-freeman-cairns-tropical-zoo-to-close

Pic


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 20, 2015)

Might be able to just make it. Going up to North Queensland 10th of march


----------



## Stuart (Oct 21, 2015)

Story is now more than a facebook post...

http://www.cairnspost.com.au/busine...s-after-35-years/story-fnjpusdv-1227576305190


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 21, 2015)

It's funny when people can build a house next door to something which has been there for decades, then complain about it!


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 22, 2015)

This sort of thing always jerks my chain for some reason, it says 1 of the reasons for closing was complaints from the neighbours, WTH it was there before there were any bloody neighbours, they knew it was there so why buy/build there if they did not like it, same as bloody airports, if you don't like planes flying over your house don't live there!! easy!!  .................Ron


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2015)

Ron, perhaps if you knew the facts and circumstances, it wouldn't jerk your chain so much.
The complaints (3 in total) were not about noisy animals, it was about loud speakers blasting away during the "Night Zoo" tours. By the way, that would jerk my chain too, having my quite evenings disturbed by PA, I would not expect that if I was to buy my house next to a Zoo. However, I believe those problems were addressed and resolved and the complaints were certainly not the reason to sell the land.
I worked there for 5 years, I know the family and I understand why they have made this decision but I am not at liberty to talk about it here.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## Stuart (Feb 23, 2016)

Not long now so if you are in the area, try get there for the experience before its too late.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh well, they are entitled to retire and cash up their "super" = sell the park and the assets.

I expect they are looking at a very nice nest egg with the redeveloped (to residential/ acreages) when they sell it to a developer.

Would have been nice to keep the park running and if they sold it to another owner or to the staff (to operate as employee owned company and park).


----------



## Iguana (Feb 24, 2016)

Such a shame it's closing down and they couldn't find anyone to carry it on, wonder where all the animals will end up. 
Too bad I never was able to make it up to visit, guess Australia Zoo has lost a competitor.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 24, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Oh well, they are entitled to retire and cash up their "super" = sell the park and the assets.
> 
> I expect they are looking at a very nice nest egg with the redeveloped (to residential/ acreages) when they sell it to a developer.
> 
> Would have been nice to keep the park running and if they sold it to another owner or to the staff (to operate as employee owned company and park).



Mate, I don't understand why are you making comments like that when you have no idea what the real situation is. "retire and cash up their "super" = sell the park and the assets." really? "if they sold it to another owner or to the staff" I don't know any millionaires working as zoo keepers, do you? I hope the owners and their family don't read your comments, it's embarrassing.


----------



## princessparrot (May 17, 2016)

I loved that place. Probably the best zoo I've been to. I recon if that 4.5m croc ever gets out he'll be searching for me co when I was pole feeding him I managed to get the food back of him or make him jump and miss about six times :lol:


----------

